# أبل تطلق جهازا يجمع بين الهاتف الذكي والكمبيوتر المحمول



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2010)

* 29.01.2010 *

​* أبل تطلق جهازا يجمع بين الهاتف الذكي والكمبيوتر المحمول  *

​ 



_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: "أي.باد" جهاز أبل الجديد_

* أزاحت شركة أبل النقاب عن كمبيوتر لوحي أطلق عليه آي.باد يجمع بين خصائص  الهواتف الذكية والكمبيوتر المحمول، كما يستطيع القيام بمختلف الوظائف من  تصفح الانترنت إلى تشغيل الأفلام وألعاب الفيديو فالأعمال المكتبية.*





​ كشف  ستيف جوبز الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة أبل يوم الأربعاء الماضي (28 يناير/كانون  الثاني) النقاب عن كمبيوتر لوحي أنيق أطلق عليه إسم أي.باد iPad. للوهلة  الأولى يظهر الجهاز وكأنه آيفون من الحجم الكبير (9.7 بوصة) لكونه يفتقد  إلى أزرار التحكم، ويعتمد على اللمس كنظام للتشغيل. كما أنه يتوفر على جل  الخصائص التقنية للآيفون. بالرغم من كل هذا تؤكد شركة أبل أن منتجها الجديد  يقدم أكثر مما تقدم الهواتف النقالة، بل هو جهاز يجمع بين الكمبيوتر  المحمول والهاتف النقال، فبواسطته يمكن قراءة الكتب الإلكترونية، وممارسة  ألعاب الفيديو أو تخزين الصور والأغاني ومتابعة قنوات التلفزة وتصفح  الإنترنت. بالإضافة إلى أن بواسطته يمكن القيام بالأعمال المكتبية بما فيها  إعداد النصوص وطبعها.​ ويعتمد الجهاز البالغ سمكه  نصف بوصة ويزن 680 جراما على معالج من إنتاج أبل وبطارية تدوم عشر ساعات.  وهو يستخدم نسخة من نظام تشغيل آي.فون ويمكنه تشغيل كل البرامج المتاحة  للهاتف الذكي وعددها 140 ألف برنامج.​ ​ ​ *تقنية  قديمة بأفكار جديدة *​ ​ 




_Bildunterschrift: أبل تعتزم عرض خدمة آي.بوك  الجديدة لقراءة الكتب الإلكترونية لتنافس بذلك خدمة كايندل المماثلة من  أمازون. كوم._ عمليا لم تقدم شركة أبل أي جديد من الناحية  التقنية، إذ أن العديد من الخبراء يرون أن المستهلكين يتوفرون بالفعل على  هواتف ذكية وأجهزة كمبيوتر محمول تقوم بالمهام نفسها التي يقوم بها  "أي.باد"، الذي اعتبروه تحصيل حاصل في مجال الحواسب اللوحية التي طورتها  شركة مايكروسفت قبل 15 عاما، إلا أنها لم تلق نجاحا يذكر بسبب عدم تطوير  طريقة الاستعمال وصعوبة تسويقها لدى المستهلكين. ومن هذا المنطلق سعت شركة  أبل أن تجعل من جهازها الجديد بوابة تسوق لخدماتها الإلكترونية بما فيها  تنزيل الأفلام والموسيقى والألعاب وأيضا الجرائد والكتب بعدما تحولت أبل من  شركة مختصة في تطوير الأجهزة الإلكترونية إلى شركة تركز على تسويق البرامج  والألعاب والأفلام وحققت أرباحا مهمة في هذا القطاع. ويكفي أن مخزن  التطبيقات "أب ستور"، الذي طورته شركة أبل، حقق نجاحا كبيرا بين المستخدمين  وأرباحا مذهلة للشركة التي تحصل على نصيب من العائدات عبر كل عملية تنزيل.  وبواسطة أب ستور تحولت شركة أبل حلقة وصل بين شركات البرمجيات  والمستهلكين، بل وأصبحت أيضا تدير عملية الدفع مقابل عمولة محددة. ​ ​ *مراهنة  على تنزيل الأفلام*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  "أي.باد"  مزود بشاشة تعمل باللمس قياس 9,7 بوصة ويبدو مثل جهاز آيفون. _  تسعى شركة أبل عبر "أي.باد" توسيع خدماتها لتشمل مجال الكتب الإلكترونية  التي ظلت غائبة إلى غاية اللحظة عن منتوجاتها. وبسعر يبدأ من 499 دولارا  لمساحة تخزين تبلغ 16 جيجابايت قررت أبل طرح الجهاز  الجديد بدءا من أواخر  مارس/آذار القادم. وقد لا يكون السعر مربحا لأبل لكن الشركة لا تسعى إلى  الربح عبر الأجهزة وإنما عبر ما تقدمه من برامج  تراهن عليها على المدى  البعيد. ما يعني أن "أي.باد" يسعى إلى تعريف المستهلك بمنتجات أبل، خصوصا  ذلك الذي لم يتوفر من قبل على "أي فون" أو "أيبود". وتراهن أبل على جهازها  الجديد للزيادة في الطلب على مشاهدة الأفلام وتنزيلها، فعكس التوقعات لم  تشهد الأجهزة السابقة إقبالا يذكر بسبب صغر شاشاتها. ​ ​  يورغ برونسمان
/ وفاق بنكيران​


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

جامد جامد يعنى

شكرا كليمو​


----------



## اني بل (31 يناير 2010)

أنت اللي جبته لنفسك يا شحرور يلا طير بقى وجبلي المنتج دا أصلي حبيته ..يلا مستنياك ...بجد جهاز خارق وعجيب ...شئ يفوق التصور ...دا الخيال العلمي بيعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 يناير 2010)

*جامد ومميزاته حلوووة
بس حسا شكله كبير
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

مارو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

اني بل قال:


> أنت اللي جبته لنفسك يا شحرور يلا طير بقى وجبلي المنتج دا أصلي حبيته ..يلا مستنياك ...بجد جهاز خارق وعجيب ...شئ يفوق التصور ...دا الخيال العلمي بيعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟






حاضر بس مش لما تدخلي

هههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة لمرورك القيم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (1 فبراير 2010)

*تحفة جدااا
حرام عليكوا بتغظونى 
كوكى لسة منزلة عربية bmw خلتنى بلمت فى الفيديو نص ساعة مش عارفة احول عينى من عليها اتقوا ربنا هتشلونى قريب ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2010)

*
موضوع جمييل ومعلومات رائعه جدا


شكرا 


ربنا يبارك حياتكم​​*


----------



## Fady_1 (2 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> وبسعر يبدأ من 499 دولارا لمساحة تخزين تبلغ 16 جيجابايت قررت أبل طرح الجهاز الجديد بدءا من أواخر مارس/آذار القادم. وقد لا يكون السعر مربحا لأبل لكن الشركة لا تسعى إلى الربح




يعنى حوالى 2730 جنيه مصرى فى بلده عقبال لما ييجى و نحط عليه ضرايب ودمغه واللزى منه يوصل لحوالى 4730 جنيه وقول عقبال لما يوصل لنا يبقى فى شهر مارس / 2012 ويكون الدولار وقتها وصل لـ 43 . 10 جنيه وارجع تانى وأحسبها 

عموماً ننتظر 

أشكر يا كليمو على الخبر ده وياريت نعرف نستفيد منه 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2010)

كوكى..

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اني بل (3 فبراير 2010)

انت طماعة اوي يا اني ههههههههههههههه خفي شوية بس معك حق منتج رائع ومميز ميرسي كليمو وربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

_*أبتكار رااائع جدا

مشكور اخى الغالى كليمو

الرب يبارككم​*_


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة جدااا
> حرام عليكوا بتغظونى
> كوكى لسة منزلة عربية bmw خلتنى بلمت فى الفيديو نص ساعة مش عارفة احول عينى من عليها اتقوا ربنا هتشلونى قريب ههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههه

ماشي

الرب هو العاطي


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> يعنى حوالى 2730 جنيه مصرى فى بلده عقبال لما ييجى و نحط عليه ضرايب ودمغه واللزى منه يوصل لحوالى 4730 جنيه وقول عقبال لما يوصل لنا يبقى فى شهر مارس / 2012 ويكون الدولار وقتها وصل لـ 43 . 10 جنيه وارجع تانى وأحسبها
> 
> عموماً ننتظر
> 
> ...



ههههه

تمام حسابتك اخي

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2010)

joyful song قال:


> انت طماعة اوي يا اني ههههههههههههههه خفي شوية بس معك حق منتج رائع ومميز ميرسي كليمو وربنا يباركك





مشكورة يا قنوعة يا جو

الك شكري الجزيل


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

حلو اوى القرن الجاى ينزل مصر انشاء الله

شكرا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*جيلان

انتِ تأمري يا زميلة 

اطلبي عايزة لابتوب ولا سيارة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

اخي النهيسى



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

Joyful Song

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena
ههههههههههههه

ماشي

شكرا تاسوني


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *جيلان*
> 
> *انتِ تأمري يا زميلة *
> 
> ...


 

*الاتنين* :smile01


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*داخلة على طمع يعني

ههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------

